# Show your newest knife try :)



## Carl Kotte (Jul 7, 2020)

My appetite for trying knives doesn’t seem to end. What can I say, I’m curious guy. Lately, I’ve been lucky to participate in a few passarounds. Additionally, some generous members in my part of the world will be sending me some cool stuff to try out. Since loaners seem to be passing between the hands of members on KKF quite generally, I thought it would be nice to assemble pictures, thoughts or anecdotes about it in a thread. I’ll have something to post in a few days. I hope you’ll have something to contribute with sooner than that.


----------



## valgard (Jul 7, 2020)

This is the last one I tried from a friend, now I have my own coming soon. Also waiting to try some the.9, a Munetoshi honyaki, and some made by a friend soon-ish.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 9, 2020)

Gyuto from Heldqvist smide. 26c3 core, san mai, 178 grams, 53 mm at the heel, 235-40 blade lenght, very slight taper.
Very interesting and cool knife. The profile is very flat. And so are the wide bevels. Takes a patina in no time.


----------



## IsoJ (Jul 9, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> Gyuto from Heldqvist smide. 26c3 core, san mai, 178 grams, 53 mm at the heel, 235-40 blade lenght, very slight taper.
> Very interesting and cool knife. The profile is very flat. And so are the wide bevels. Takes a patina in no time.


Cool looking blade. That is light, almost laser.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 9, 2020)

IsoJ said:


> Cool looking blade. That is light, almost laser.


Yeah, I’m not entirely sure, but given the thin spine (not much taper), overall thinness and weight I would say you’d right. It looks massive but it feels really light.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 25, 2020)

Thanks to the great generosity of @IsoJ I got to try these heavy hitters:



One hunter valley blade and (Edit a *CUSTOM* Kamon. My impressions so far are very very positive. These are some well-made and very cool knives.


----------



## parbaked (Jul 25, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> Thanks to the great generosity of @IsoJ I got to try these heavy hitters:
> ne hunter valley blade and a first generation Kamon production knife. My impressions so far are very very positive. These are some well-made and very cool knives.



That looks like a "real" Kamon and not one of his production run knives, which have one piece handles.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 25, 2020)

parbaked said:


> That looks like a "real" Kamon and not one of his production run knives, which have one piece handles.


Ah yikes, I’m clueless here. You’re probably right though, but We have to Ask @IsoJ


----------



## parbaked (Jul 25, 2020)

The production knives also have little or no taper = efficient stock removal.

The one you're trying should be forged to shape with lots of extra yumminess....


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 25, 2020)

You’re giving me more and more reasons here for editing my original post. This is the first time I’ve tried a Kamon and I obviously don’t know much about it; except that it’s loaded with yumminess


----------



## ian (Jul 25, 2020)

parbaked said:


> The production knives also have little or no taper = efficient stock removal.



Really? Don’t they have stupid thin tips, at least?


----------



## parbaked (Jul 25, 2020)

ian said:


> Really? Don’t they have stupid thin tips, at least?


Yes, thin tips, but I should have said "little or no taper compared to his forged knife".
I think one way he engineered down the cost of the production knives was to design around the appropriate stock steel to minimize the amount of grinding.
The 2nd batch has more taper!!

This might interest you:


----------



## IsoJ (Jul 25, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> Ah yikes, I’m clueless here. You’re probably right though, but We have to Ask @IsoJ


The production line has pom(I believe some sort of synthetic material)handle. It is custom made like @parbaked earlier said. I had the first gen. production knife, It was good knife but this has little bit more in every section and feels a lot different knife.


----------



## IsoJ (Jul 25, 2020)

We need to see some cutting demos @Carl Kotte


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 25, 2020)

IsoJ said:


> We need to see some cutting demos @Carl Kotte


Oh ****, now I’m nervous


----------



## IsoJ (Jul 25, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> Oh ****, now I’m nervous


One cut is a demo too . But yeah, there is a carrot thread allready so maybe no need to


----------



## valgard (Jul 25, 2020)

Takada 270 (250mm edge)


----------



## valgard (Jul 25, 2020)

And Kato 180 nakiri


----------



## IsoJ (Jul 26, 2020)

valgard said:


> View attachment 88314
> 
> 
> Takada 270 (250mm edge)


I would like to hear some of your thoughts about this one. I've been eyeing these Takadas for some time now.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 26, 2020)

@valgard I feel the same as @IsoJ ! That takada is mighty cool looking.


----------



## Luftmensch (Jul 26, 2020)

valgard said:


> Takada 270 (250mm edge)




Do you have any other closer shots? Looks like you raised the tip? Nice job on getting rid of all the rough surface finish!

Edit: Scratch that... just saw... Takada... not Takeda


----------



## MrHiggins (Jul 26, 2020)

I've been lucky enough to test out a Kato workhorse and a Kato standard back-to-back for the last week. I can see why these knives are so hyped up. Very fun knives to use.

I'm actually a bit surprised on the similarities. I can't tell any difference in the grind or geometry. The WH has a different profile and has a more upswept tip. 

I think i give the nod to the standard, as it just feels a little better in my hand.


----------



## valgard (Jul 26, 2020)

I gave my initial thoughts on the Takada in the Takada thread, I'm reserving a more thorough judgement until I put some more mileage on it but so far very positively impressed.


----------



## valgard (Jul 31, 2020)

Just received this for a spin


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 31, 2020)

Nice super takamura!!!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 1, 2020)

A pair of Kemadis on loan from @preizzo 



On the first attempt I failed to make them murdersharp (so I didn’t honor the maker and designers), but I plan to make them  before returning them. Really wellmade and hefty stuff. Can’t wait to Bang the board with them.


----------



## IsoJ (Aug 1, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> A pair of Kemadis on loan from @preizzo View attachment 88923
> 
> On the first attempt I failed to make them murdersharp (so I didn’t honor the maker and designers), but I plan to make them  before returning them. Really wellmade and hefty stuff. Can’t wait to Bang the board with them.


The right one looks like a real deal


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 1, 2020)

IsoJ said:


> The right one looks like a real deal


I’ll post the specs on it later.


----------



## daveb (Aug 1, 2020)

How about my. 1st "try":

My Shig 270, ($400ish from Maxim, 2013 IIRC), one of first Kato WH, and a Mario. Liked em all but that Mario was especial.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 2, 2020)

@daveb Holy  
Mods can close this thread now!


----------



## daveb (Aug 2, 2020)

Nah, it's a great topic. The generosity of the members here is a large part of the reason I keep coming back.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 2, 2020)

@daveb Word! It’s really great!


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 3, 2020)

Heiji SS slightly modified by @panda I think. There's no bamboo so not sure...


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 3, 2020)

P.S. Is there a Stone Try thread?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 3, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> P.S. Is there a Stone Try thread?


Hmm, good question. I don’t think so... throw them in here!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 3, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Heiji SS slightly modified by @panda I think. There's no bamboo so not sure...View attachment 89171
> View attachment 89172


That looks like a great cutter. What’s the length?


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 3, 2020)

Had this stone for about 2 weeks. Gesshin 4k thanks to @Barmoley 







Nice feeling 4k stone. Leaves a decently aggressive edge for 4k. Would recommend if you like soakers.


Just got in the mail 20 or so minutes ago from @labor of love 




Mazaki 240mm KU 245mmX52mm and...




From left to right: Sigma 240, Cerax 320 and Oouchi


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 3, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> That looks like a great cutter. What’s the length?


215mmX49mm, +/- 1mm error.


----------



## MowgFace (Aug 3, 2020)

Ooooo. That is a sweet looking Heiji. Profile looks killer.

Lemme know what you think about the Oouchi. Been on my radar for some time.


----------



## IsoJ (Aug 23, 2020)

I got my knives back from @Carl Kotte and there was some extra knives in the box to tryout . First time I see Sabatier and Comet live .


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 23, 2020)

IsoJ said:


> I got my knives back from @Carl Kotte and there was some extra knives in the box to tryout . First time I see Sabatier and Comet live .
> 
> 
> View attachment 91360


Is that the pimped out, rehardened Sab?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 23, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Is that the pimped out, rehardened Sab?


It sure is!


----------



## juice (Aug 23, 2020)

IsoJ said:


> I got my knives back from @Carl Kotte and there was some extra knives in the box to tryout


He's dumping the ones that aren't beige enough. #BeigeLion


----------



## IsoJ (Aug 23, 2020)

The Sab sure has some beige to it but it has so much potential that you can't dump it .


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 23, 2020)

IsoJ said:


> The Sab sure has some beige to it but it has so much potential that you can't dump it .


And even if you tried to dump it, it would just stand up and crawl back to you


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Aug 23, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Had this stone for about 2 weeks. Gesshin 4k thanks to @Barmoley View attachment 89225
> View attachment 89226
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve heard good things about that sigma 240 from labor. How do you like it?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 23, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Is that the pimped out, rehardened Sab?


And @IsoJ says it the best knife ever. Best f&f, best grind, best sharpened, bestest handle. Did I miss anything?!? Slowly moonwalking away....


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 23, 2020)

Robert Lavacca said:


> I’ve heard good things about that sigma 240 from labor. How do you like it?


I like it. Cuts fast. Doesn't load. Doesn't dish very fast. It's basically the stone I wish the SP120 was. I'll be picking one up in the future.


----------



## IsoJ (Aug 23, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> And @IsoJ says it the best knife ever. Best f&f, best grind, best sharpened, bestest handle. Did I miss anything?!? Slowly moonwalking away....


When knife sits at 337 everything else becomes irrelevant


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 23, 2020)

IsoJ said:


> When knife sits at 337 everything else becomes irrelevant


I might have paraphrased you a bit liberally before... but I think I got the gist of what you would have wanted to say... if I twisted your arm.


----------



## IsoJ (Aug 23, 2020)

I will give some of my thoughts after using it some. Somebody has made a little s-grind on the right side


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 23, 2020)

IsoJ said:


> I will give some of my thoughts after using it some. Somebody has made a little s-grind on the right side


It was there when I found it


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 23, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> It was there when I found it


Found after leaving @RDalman?


----------



## IsoJ (Aug 23, 2020)

I took it to the stones, maybe there is s-grind or not after it gets back to Sweden .


----------



## IsoJ (Sep 25, 2020)

After @Carl Kotte incited, I did some modification to the Sabatier. Few crappy pictures of the right side, a little hollow/sortof s-grindish...left side still slight convex...I did some practising about handsanding aswell, 400 grit. I tried 600 grit too but it started to show the blades imperfections a little too much for my taste...allthought I could see some trace of hamon after the 600 grit . It still wedges but I think that there is a hint better release/less sticking now. My scale is broken but the amount of wd40 and sandpapers I used, I know it isnt 337gr anymore . I should have documented pictures before and in progress cause this was my first ever blade thinning or modification. The Sabatier was great before and I let Calle decide if I did any improvement or was the before better. It could use still some thinning behind the edge but then again does every knife needs to be thin behind the edge?. Yes, I have used it after like two weeks and it has patina and scratches , great knife.


----------



## IsoJ (Sep 25, 2020)

The blade wasnt totally straight and I didn't want to take the risk of braking it so the grinds are very far from perfect. Current state patina


----------



## Carl Kotte (Sep 25, 2020)

Wowza


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Sep 25, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> Gyuto from Heldqvist smide. 26c3 core, san mai, 178 grams, 53 mm at the heel, 235-40 blade lenght, very slight taper.
> Very interesting and cool knife. The profile is very flat. And so are the wide bevels. Takes a patina in no time.



Nice knife. I'm really digging the blonde handle look with this one and the nashiji TF you posted earlier. Do you make your own handles?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Sep 25, 2020)

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Nice knife. I'm really digging the blonde handle look with this one and the nashiji TF you posted earlier. Do you make your own handles?


Thank you sir! Yes I do. The heldqvist handle was not mine, but the tf handle was of my own making.


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 7, 2020)

I send knives back to @Carl Kotte . There were all different ones and couple that I wouldn't mind if they were mine . The 225mm Isasmedjan is pretty much the reason that I realised that I can go for 230 lenght and still feel like a knife in hand. Amazing knife that fills all my boxes that I look for a gyuto. Calle had tuned a 240 Munetoshi for taking of some high and lowspots from the blade and had made a nice handle in it. It was good to compare it with my heavier Munetoshi. Calles Mune did go easier thru hard stuff like carrots and wedge a little less when my Mune has a bit more wide bevel grind with more release. I could use both of them . Comet was a special one, I loved the 52100 steel HT, f&f was top notch as you could expect. There were some pros and cons with the cutting experience. I believe this might be a custom made to a specs and that is why I couldnt get the connection with the knife. 

Thank you Calle


----------



## Carl Kotte (Oct 7, 2020)

Thank you @IsoJ


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 8, 2020)

My first TF in hand, belongs to @Carl Kotte . I know that Calle has done a "light fixing" with the blade. First impressions are very good for how it cuts and the handle suites well for the blade. It came with nice edge so I havent test it on the stones yet.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 8, 2020)

IsoJ said:


> My first TF in hand, belongs to @Carl Kotte . I know that Calle has done a "light fixing" with the blade.


That's what's it called? "Light fixing" when a hammer is involved?


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 8, 2020)

Don't want to hurt "feelings" you know .

Edit. It was a mess from the videos that Calle showed me when he got it. So very impressive work from Calle.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 8, 2020)

IsoJ said:


> Don't want to hurt "feelings" you know .
> 
> Edit. It was a mess from the videos that Calle showed me when he got it. So very impressive work from Calle.


Oh yes it was. Bevels had more waves than the ocean.


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 8, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Oh yes it was. Bevels had more waves than the ocean.


+The edge had its own s-grind.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 8, 2020)

IsoJ said:


> +The edge had its own s-grind.


A compound STUVWXYZ-grind


----------



## valgard (Oct 23, 2020)

Received a sweet package from a friend recently including these knives for a loan 

The.9 massive honyaki in W2











Munetoshi honyaki 240 after some thinning and polishing (this one comes from a different friend but via the same route)












And a knife made by said friend with help from Robert Trimanchi


----------



## Carl Kotte (Oct 23, 2020)

@valgard They all look great! Seriously great


----------



## dafox (Oct 23, 2020)

Snow!


----------



## juice (Oct 23, 2020)

Robert is only a few km from here. Hoping to organise a course next year if the pandemic calms itself a little.


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Carl Kotte (Nov 19, 2020)

Got these from @DrEriksson to try.

Dalman hss1 270
And Smedja Aspen honyaki 220(ish).







Impressions so far. Aspen is very good and well-made in every respect. The Dalman is in every sense absolutely amazing


----------



## DrEriksson (Nov 21, 2020)

Testing this loaner from Steel by Lundbergs. Spine cracked a bit in heat treat, so he did a rough finish of the knife. I think it looks awesome. Steel is TWR Böhler and edge retention seems really good. Knife is about 250*55 and I’m genuinely impressed with it.


----------



## DrEriksson (Dec 3, 2020)

Trying this PA Isasmedjan 222*[email protected] gyuto. It’s lost some height and is somewhat thick behind the edge. The steel 1.2519, seems to be very good.


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 17, 2021)

Not exactly a knife. They are used for a knife though. 3D printed handle and saya from our pointless knife aficionado extraordinare, @nakiriknaifuwaifu. Knife is from @HSC /// Knives


----------



## DavidPF (Jan 17, 2021)

I had to read three times. First time, all I could get was that the first picture is not a knife, and @nakiriknaifuwaifu was unjustly judged to be pointless.  

I get it now. I think.


----------



## Gregmega (Jan 17, 2021)

Thanks to a fine gentleman here, I was able to get my hands on the exact Dalman honyaki in the 220 format to take for a test drive. Not even close to what I expected,


----------



## Mikeadunne (Jan 17, 2021)

Gregmega said:


> Thanks to a fine gentleman here, I was able to get my hands on the exact Dalman honyaki in the 220 format to take for a test drive. Not even close to what I expected,
> View attachment 110431


as in better?


----------



## Gregmega (Jan 17, 2021)

Mikeadunne said:


> as in better?


Not for me- but it’s probably a great fit for someone else. Others of his I’ve seen were a lot lighter and thinner, and this one is substantial for a 220. And as you know- I’m a big guy, big hands, so the handle is a bit small, but I think it’d be a bit small for someone with normal hands as well as it’s proportionally small for how sturdy it’s built. Cuts well, very forward balance (to be expected given the above notes), but it struck me how I’m really into natural feeling blades using this one. For instance: Comet (Trey) was a chef, so his honyaki almost ‘disappears’ into your hand, like it’s such a natural feeling using his blades, and could say the same for Maz 220, a few others. This one just felt awkward (for me) from the moment I picked it up. I will say the owner has stated that it’s grown on him.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jan 18, 2021)

Gregmega said:


> Not for me- but it’s probably a great fit for someone else. Others of his I’ve seen were a lot lighter and thinner, and this one is substantial for a 220. And as you know- I’m a big guy, big hands, so the handle is a bit small, but I think it’d be a bit small for someone with normal hands as well as it’s proportionally small for how sturdy it’s built. Cuts well, very forward balance (to be expected given the above notes), but it struck me how I’m really into natural feeling blades using this one. For instance: Comet (Trey) was a chef, so his honyaki almost ‘disappears’ into your hand, like it’s such a natural feeling using his blades, and could say the same for Maz 220, a few others. This one just felt awkward (for me) from the moment I picked it up. I will say the owner has stated that it’s grown on him.


Ah, the great KKF community strikes again! Awesome that you got to try the exact knife that you wanted to try! There are some generous people around here. 

I have a 240 version of the same knife and I absolutely love it. However, to me too, it did feel somewhat awkward the moment I picked it up. It was very unlike other knives I’ve tried. Balance and the overall forward heaviness was a bit overwhelming. Not love at first touch; more like love at 60 dates in. It paid off for me.


----------



## Gregmega (Jan 18, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Ah, the great KKF community strikes again! Awesome that you got to try the exact knife that you wanted to try! There are some generous people around here.
> 
> I have a 240 version of the same knife and I absolutely love it. However, to me too, it did feel somewhat awkward the moment I picked it up. It was very unlike other knives I’ve tried. Balance and the overall forward heaviness was a bit overwhelming. Not love at first touch; more like love at 60 dates in. It paid off for me.


Yeah, it’s pretty remarkable, this community takes care of its own. Lucky to have folks who are so generous with their time and collections!

I see how a 240 may make more sense in this knife, but can’t imagine what a beast that one must be. But again- the owner had an almost identical reaction to yours: felt awkward but steadily grew on him. It’s funny though, this knife really made me think about my relationship to knives in general. It’s so different to anything I’ve ever owned.

Speaking of knives I’ve ‘tried’, those 2 honyaki from the Robert (the n9ne) pass-around were SICK. As a matter of fact they’re with Velgard as we speak and featured a few comments back in this thread. All shapes and sizes as they say.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Jan 18, 2021)

Gregmega said:


> Yeah, it’s pretty remarkable, this community takes care of its own. Lucky to have folks who are so generous with their time and collections!



HELLO TF DENKA NAKIRI OWNERS I AWAIT YOUR GENEROSITY


----------



## DavidPF (Jan 18, 2021)

Gregmega said:


> almost ‘disappears’ into your hand, like it’s such a natural feeling


When I hear that, I have two opposite thoughts: 

1. Maybe that's an ideal situation.

2. Maybe it mostly means "feels pretty much like other knives I'm already familiar with".

A knife "disappears into your hand" partly because it's well designed, but I think a major part of the "disappearance" is that such a knife never surprises you (other than general things like it's very sharp or it's easy to use).

If a knife DOES surprise you, you have at least three possible reactions: it's a good surprise, let me keep using it; it's a bad surprise, the knife is no good; OR I don't care if this surprise is good or bad, I'd just rather avoid surprises.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jan 18, 2021)

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> HELLO TF DENKA NAKIRI OWNERS I AWAIT YOUR GENEROSITY


Hmmm, maybe the generosity is not as widespread among the KKF members who are in possession of the knives you happen to long for. I surely hope that someone steps forward!


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Jan 18, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Hmmm, maybe the generosity is not as widespread among the KKF members who is in possession of the knives you happen to long for. I surely hope that someone steps forward!



I've had my WTB post up for too long, I'm not holding my breath. It will come to me when the time is right, I suppose.


----------



## Gregmega (Jan 18, 2021)

DavidPF said:


> When I hear that, I have two opposite thoughts:
> 
> 1. Maybe that's an ideal situation.
> 
> ...


All good points. What’s actually pretty awesome is that this knife really got me thinking. Which is pretty rare these days for me. I had thought about questioning why some work so well for me- and to not fear stepping out of my comfort zone to try something new and not be too quick to judgement. I am safely at a point now where I know what works for me- I’ve tried/owned about everything out there at this point. If this stayed with me for longer my perception may change.

Now that I’m not in pro kitchens anymore, I’m not rotating through a kit on a daily basis so my scope and needs have gone from a tornado to a laser beam. If I even cook, I’m really only reaching for a handful of ol’ reliables at this point. As the Dude says- ‘How ya gonna keep 'em down on the farm once they've seen Karl Hungus.’


----------



## tgfencer (Jan 18, 2021)

@mise_en_place was kind enough to let a fellow butcher borrow his 8" Silverthorn and his Dalman hanktosu in HSS last year. Didn't find the bigger Silverthorn to my tastes, although I use a 6" Silverthorn boning knife every day at work, but I loved the Dalman.


----------



## M1k3 (May 20, 2021)

Yoshimitsu Fugen White #1 Tall Nakiri courtesy of @BillHanna


----------



## BillHanna (May 20, 2021)

Lookit that swarfy handle. Mind your hands, kids. Take it from Uncle Bill.


----------



## M1k3 (May 20, 2021)

BillHanna said:


> Lookit that swarfy handle. Mind your hands, kids. Take it from Uncle Bill.


Maybe I should of posted in the "my favorite color is USED" thread?


----------



## Luftmensch (May 20, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Yoshimitsu Fugen White #1 Tall Nakiri courtesy of @BillHanna
> View attachment 127883
> View attachment 127884
> View attachment 127885



Looks pretty wicked thin. Is the edge hollow ground or is that an optical illusion? Also looks a bit like the face is also hollowed. Interesting. Like a light weight cleaver!

What do you think?


----------



## M1k3 (May 21, 2021)

Luftmensch said:


> Looks pretty wicked thin. Is the edge hollow ground or is that an optical illusion? Also looks a bit like the face is also hollowed. Interesting. Like a light weight cleaver!
> 
> What do you think?


Slightly hollow bte and a forged hollow above the 'shinogi'.


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 2, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Yoshimitsu Fugen White #1 Tall Nakiri courtesy of @BillHanna
> View attachment 127883
> View attachment 127884
> View attachment 127885


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 2, 2021)

So....ferrule free handles.....


----------



## BillHanna (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 6, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> View attachment 129857


Looks like a handle I could have made


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 6, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> So....ferrule free handles.....View attachment 129859


Again, looks like...


----------

